# Solved: Uninstall rtmpdump on Mac



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wanted to record streams but when I installed rtmpdump I could not find it. So can you tell me how to uninstall rtmpdump on my Mac please?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

A little light on details. Where did you get rtmpdump from?

Depending on where you got it will make a difference.
For example: the version from trick77.com is just a binary you place in /usr/bin, so it's a simple remove command in Terminal to remove it.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Having gone to trick77.com it looks as though I go it from there. I was looking for a way to record a stream but looks as though I have got it wrong. Maybe you can suggest an app which records streams. Please can you tell me how to use Terminal to remove it?


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have the answer from Mac Discussions: This may help someone else. See below

Back up all data.
Triple-click the line below to select it:

/usr/local

Right-click or control-click the highlighted line and select
Services &#9657; Open
from the contextual menu.* A folder window should open. In that folder is a subfolder named "bin". Delete every file in bin that has a name beginning with "rtmp". You may be prompted for your administrator password. There's also a subfolder named "lib". From that subfolder, delete the file named "librtmp.dylib".
A suggestion: Never install any third-party software unless you know how to uninstall it. Otherwise you may create problems that are very hard to solve.
*If you don't see the contextual menu item, copy the selected text to the Clipboard (command-C). In the Finder, select
Go &#9657; Go to Folder...
from the menu bar, paste into the box that opens (command-V). You won't see what you pasted because a line break is included. Press return.


----------

